# medium speed groups?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I want to join groups which aren't too slow (beginner) or fast (racing/La grange). Are there any in santa monica/palos verdes area? Thanks. LA Wheelmen is "slow"? I might have ridden with them once.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe SouthBay wheelmen?
www.sbwcycling.com


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Beach Cities Cycling*

Beach Cities Cycling Club has medium speed rides on Wednesday afternoon and Saturday morning. The Saturday ride splits into multiple groups usually. The front group would be considered medium speed.

The Sunday ride is for beginners.

Check their calendar:
bccclub.org


----------

